# roland vp540i cutting issues



## cmon is sports (Aug 26, 2010)

Ok we recently bought the Roland VP 540i printer/plotter. The printing is fantastic!! the cutting is so so. 

Heres my issue, when i do a test cut from the machine itself (not versa works) it cuts a box and a circle around it. When i peel the circle off the square stays there, which is good, but the circle isnt finished or closed completly should i say. i wish i could illustrate what it does on here, but i have no way of doing that LOL. i have calibrated the machine for printing and cutting. the machine indicates the print and cut are perfect, but they are not. Roland had poor support for my question, basically just rushed me off the phone as it was a call center. the agent didnt know much about the machine either. 

If anyone has any idea what i could do to fix this issue it would much appreciated.


----------



## Joto Paper (Feb 12, 2007)

If the circle is not complete, but the printer is printing images fine (normally if the media is not loaded properly and the rollers are slipping, then it won't print or cut properly), then I think you should try to adjust your offset value.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Where is your dealer?? This usually has to do with offset and overcut setting. Not sure where it is in the 540. May need to go into maintenance setting. But i would think not. Also the manual should adress this Overcut should be 2 - 3


----------



## Joto Paper (Feb 12, 2007)

offset function can be set in Versaworks software. You can use the versaworks settings if you don't want to change manually on your machine.


----------



## cmon is sports (Aug 26, 2010)

hi and thx for the reply 

its odd where the problem could lie. Today after posting this thread, i made a few jerseys similar to the "braves" logo.

2 color logo, but obviously not a perfect circle. the logo cut perfect, no issues with the weeding at all, or the cut.

my problem is when i hit certain fonts like times for example. the letters dont finish and its very time consuming to weed. almost not worth it.

the offset is something ive played with, when i had Roland support on the phone. It didnt matter how much i added or took off it did the same for the circle, but the square went from horn corners to rounded corners.

although the test cut, straight from the machine should give me a perfect circle no matter what. it still doesnt.

Also i can understand it could be an issue on how i load the material, but ive also tried a sheet insted of a roll, so the weight of the roll is not a factor. i also prefed the sheet to make sure it was straight.

again thx for the help guys. im gonna try more troubleshooting with the tips provided 

Shane


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

cmon is sports said:


> hi and thx for the reply
> 
> its odd where the problem could lie. Today after posting this thread, i made a few jerseys similar to the "braves" logo.
> 
> ...


A couple things.....make sure your using the 45 degree blade, with thinner material the cut speed could be slowed down if it's really cutting fast or bunching up around the cuts, one other thing a Roland tech told us is a drop (only one) light oil (think sewing machine oil) in where the ball bearing in the blade holder will help a lot, your pressure should be at 60 for heat press vinyl.

Hope this helps.


----------



## adilwebmobi (Jun 2, 2016)

i have just probleme in my old vp540 printer.
this link is problem : - *https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9n3tHz0we7tMWNES21KSC1OVXM/view?usp=sharing*


----------

